# Harbor Freight Portable Compressor - Too much oil!



## redjr (Nov 30, 2013)

Over this past weekend I was using my portable air compressor (Harbor Freight - model here) with a nail gun for some very light trim work in my basement. I thought something was up since it kept shutting down on me, so I decided to check the oil level. To this point, the compressor has worked flawlessly under very light load and usage for the past 6 months. Actually, barely any usage.

The oil level indicator on this particular model could not be harder to read. In fact it's almost impossible to tell if it's a bubble you're looking at, or the actual oil in the indicator. So, thinking it was low on oil I added more oil. Too much oil! I started it up walked into a different room and the compressor shut down. But not without spewing oil all over a corner of my basement.

There was no obvious damage to the unit. I let the air out of the compressor and started to clean up the mess. I wondered how the oil got out and it was obvious the oil fill cap had worked loose and I noticed (for the first time) that the fill cap had 2 pieces to it. It appears this is where the oil got blow out from. I noticed on the inside piece of the cap there was a flat piece that held in place what looks like a very small piece of steel wool. I presume now that this is some kind of filter for the oil when pouring it in. My son and I drained the remaining oil out of the unit. I did not attempt to re-start it.

I have three questions...

1) Was the fill plug damaged in any way and should it be replaced?

2) Since the indicator is absolutely impossible to read how much oil (when empty) should this compressor take to fill it to the fill line?

3) Since the compressor shut-down automatically, was there any possible damage done to the compressor? Should I attempt to fill it with oil and start-it up as normal?

Thanks


----------



## redjr (Nov 30, 2013)

I filled the oil reservoir with the appropriate amount and started it up. No problems, worked like charm.


----------

